# Southern California Reno



## Benji7288 (Mar 27, 2018)

So I'm going to kill my existing lawn. I did overseed with ryegrass last year but was taken over by Kikuyu grass. I don't like the looks of it so i'm going to kill and reseed it with Fescue. My question is should I purchase Top soil or Peat Moss? Not sure what really makes one different from the other. My lawn is fairly evened out and I will be leveling some areas throughout. I was thinking of scalping, aerating, spreading seed and use a peat moss roller to spread the peat moss. Then again, I've seen people utilize top soil followed by the seed and used a rake to cover the seed. Let me know what you guys think is best. Thanks


----------

